# Fort Pickens Pier 04/06/2011



## letsgofishing (Apr 5, 2011)

Got out to the pier about 7:15 am....the spanish were not biting but caught 5 nice sheephead, and snatched 10 good size mullet from under the pier...


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

*10 pound mullet!*

I don't know if I have ever seen a ten pound mullet. :robot: I am not doubting you but if you have a picture, I would love to see it. Wow! BTW, nice sheepie.

Gaffy


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

gaffy said:


> I don't know if I have ever seen a ten pound mullet. :robot: I am not doubting you but if you have a picture, I would love to see it. Wow! BTW, nice sheepie.
> 
> Gaffy


I think it was 10 good size mullet...:whistling:



> and snatched 10 good size mullet from under the pier...


----------



## regina86 (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice report


----------



## driver (Sep 24, 2009)

nice:thumbsup:


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

*Well . . .*

I should start reading the posts. lol. :whistling::whistling::whistling:

Gaffy


----------

